

Php-to-c-extension, allowing developer to developer php extension using just php - jimthunderbird

php-to-c-extension is a tool written in php to allow developers to write php extension using just php. It also has options for developers to mix C code with php when developing the extensions, thus opening the option to further tapping into the power of C and a lot of existing C libraries.<p>Check it out at github:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jimthunderbird&#x2F;php-to-c-extension
======
hharake
thank you. I had tested it on ubuntu 14.04 LTS in VMWARE on my windows-7
Toshiba laptop. I had tested the array_sum built-in function of PHP by
rewriting it as a PHP function. The performance of that function after the
compilation as an extension is exactly equal to the performance of the built-
in function.

~~~
jimthunderbird
Cool! And now it has a lot more features, allowing one to further improve
performance by integrating with raw C code, see:
[https://github.com/jimthunderbird/php-to-c-
extension#example...](https://github.com/jimthunderbird/php-to-c-
extension#example-13) [https://github.com/jimthunderbird/php-to-c-
extension#example...](https://github.com/jimthunderbird/php-to-c-
extension#example-14) [https://github.com/jimthunderbird/php-to-c-
extension#example...](https://github.com/jimthunderbird/php-to-c-
extension#example-15)

~~~
jimthunderbird
Oh, by the way it is working on MAC OS too.

